# Bahia Beige



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Any definitive info on whether this color is available in the U.S.A.?
It's in my local dealers ordering guide.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Bahia Beige (kirklake13)*

Might have just got the answer to my my own question. Auditalk responded 20 minutes ago that this color will be available in production week 22, (about mid-May).
Today I ordered mine: Q7 Premium, Bahia Beige & Expresso
Now my wait begins.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Bahia Beige (kirklake13)*

Nice contrast on your color pick







tell me about waiting,


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Bahia Beige (kirklake13)*

I love the Expresso interior.
If I ever ordered a Q7, I'd special order the Calla White w/ Expresso. I don't know why Audi won't let you order that color combination, but I think it would look incredible.


----------

